# Dubai Jobs for Doctor and IT Professional



## toitdoctor (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi ,

Myself and my wife are planning to move in Dubai for job.
We have few queries regarding the Dubai :

1. How is the job opportunities for Dental Surgeon(Having 3 years of experience) and IT Professional(9 years of experience) in Dubai?

2. How is the environment for Female Doctors in Dubai ?

3. What is the cost of living with a family in Dubai? (For two person)

4. How authentic is it to get a license for dentist to practise in Dubai through a consultant?

5. Consultant is offering us the salary 20,000 AED for each. May I know what is salary range for Dental surgeon and IT professional?

Can you guys help us to resolve above mentioned queries?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

toitdoctor said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Myself and my wife are planning to move in Dubai for job.
> We have few queries regarding the Dubai :
> ...


Comments in blue...


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

toitdoctor said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Myself and my wife are planning to move in Dubai for job.
> We have few queries regarding the Dubai :
> ...


Did you mean 20,000 AED for an oral surgeon a year? This can't be possible. Are you missing a zero, or is she really applying for a dentist position?

My husband is a doctor of internal medicine and general surgery from Egypt and American Board Certified. We're applying for the 2014 Match in the States but as an International Medical Graduate (IMG) we have a 50% chance of matching. So we've been looking at jobs in Qatar and UAE encase we don't match next March.

He has colleagues in UAE. Here are the figures I was given by my dh through a doctor friend in Dubai.

An Egyptian certified doctor will make 60,000 AED a year.

An Egyptian Doctor with a Masters jumps to 85,000 - 90,000 AED.

An American Board Certified Family Medicine or Internal Medicine Doctor (doesn't matter their nationality) after residency makes 120,000 - 150,000 AED depending on years of experience.

The step after that is a specialist and the rate varies as high as 600,000 AED range, because they really need specialists there.

A helpful site I use which is mostly for American Medical Graduates (AMGs) is The Student Doctor Network. They have an International Section and an older thread on there talks about working in Qatar and Dubai. LINK

Some of the members that posted in that thread are dentists from India so it's not oral surgery specific, but I would think an oral surgeon would make more.

Shopping job boards in UAE I've seen that they need female doctors there specifically. Also there are 11 oral surgeon and implant specialist jobs currently for Dubai.

From this older thread on the SDN you can see the pay range for a dentist is more than what was offered your Wife. In 2008 one dentists from India was offered around 24,000 AED. 

Another person mentions that a dentists is paid between 18,000 - 24,000 AED depending on nationality. That's just a dentist and not a doctor of oral surgery. It also matches up with what I've seen general dentists salaries being offered online in UAE. 

This oral surgeon/implantologist job posting in Dubai says 200,000 AED.

Another job posting for oral surgeon in Dubai that wants 7 years of experience also offers 200,000 AED. There is also compensation for living expenses with this job posting.

If you get onto some of the local hospital websites you'll see the need for doctors in their job listings.

Some members on the Student Doctor Network discuss that the pay is based on the degree the person has, the nationality, and the years of experience. Three years clinical experience being the standard requirement.

Also my husband mentions that for Egypt they have to pass the MOH exams in Dubai, but he's not sure about the requirements for graduates from India. Not all foreign doctors have to pass the UAE exams as they recognize certain standardized tests such as his American Board Certification and the USMLE Steps.

I hope this helps and sorry I can't answer your question about the IT jobs. My field is entirely different than that. Please let us know what you find out and how the process goes for you as we may be following you there in less than a year.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm fairly certain the OP meant 20K a month, great informative post though. Thanks for that !


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

"My husband is a doctor of internal medicine and general surgery from Egypt and American Board Certified. We're applying for the 2014 Match in the States but as an International Medical Graduate (IMG) we have a 50% chance of matching. So we've been looking at jobs in Qatar and UAE encase we don't match next March."

Great information - Is your husband applying for Fellowship? Not sure how you can be American Board Certified without having finished residency requirements and then going for Board exams.

Do you have any information on annual Salary for US Citizen - US residency - US Board Certified Family Medicine (which is considered a consultant in UAE)?

Great research.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Desert_Fever said:


> Do you have any information on annual Salary for US Citizen - US residency - US Board Certified Family Medicine (which is considered a consultant in UAE)?
> 
> Great research.


Total package including accommodation, schooling, tickets, return flights etc. should equate to around 1,000,000 AED per year for a US Board certified consultant working for a good private hospital in UAE.

Salary element of that package should be between 40,000 to 60,000 AED per month.

Hope this helps!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

zaytoona said:


> Did you mean 20,000 AED for an oral surgeon a year? This can't be possible. Are you missing a zero, or is she really applying for a dentist position?
> 
> My husband is a doctor of internal medicine and general surgery from Egypt and American Board Certified. We're applying for the 2014 Match in the States but as an International Medical Graduate (IMG) we have a 50% chance of matching. So we've been looking at jobs in Qatar and UAE encase we don't match next March.
> 
> ...





Stevesolar said:


> Total package including accommodation, schooling, tickets, return flights etc. should equate to around 1,000,000 AED per year for a US Board certified consultant working for a good private hospital in UAE.
> 
> Salary element of that package should be between 40,000 to 60,000 AED per month.
> 
> ...



Thanks Steve!! It was very helpful....

The problem (for my wife who is the physician) is that she doesn't really know how to approach the hospitals or recruiters (like you have in the US). I am moving with my work so the plan was for her to seek this stuff when she was on the ground.

If you have any leads or ideas.. DM me or post please.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Desert_Fever said:


> Thanks Steve!! It was very helpful....
> 
> The problem (for my wife who is the physician) is that she doesn't really know how to approach the hospitals or recruiters (like you have in the US). I am moving with my work so the plan was for her to seek this stuff when she was on the ground.
> 
> If you have any leads or ideas.. DM me or post please.


Hi

PM sent!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Desert_Fever said:


> "My husband is a doctor of internal medicine and general surgery from Egypt and American Board Certified. We're applying for the 2014 Match in the States but as an International Medical Graduate (IMG) we have a 50% chance of matching. So we've been looking at jobs in Qatar and UAE encase we don't match next March."
> 
> Great information - Is your husband applying for Fellowship? Not sure how you can be American Board Certified without having finished residency requirements and then going for Board exams.
> 
> ...


We're apply for residency training this Match. For IMGs in the States they go through the Educational Commission for Foreign Medical Graduates (ECFMG) to take their United States Medical Licences Exams (USMLEs). IMGs only have to take USMLE Step 1, Step 2 CK and Step 2 CS to become ECFMG certified in order to apply for the Match. These are the same exams the AMGs take in medical school in order to be recognized as an MD from the States and eligible to apply for residency training in the States.

Since most foreign born international medical graduates that go through the ECFMG have graduated from medical school, and have done their residency in their home country, and often have advanced degrees such as Masters or PhD's in their field of study, and have years of experience practicing medicine, they have the option to take the USMLE Step 3 prior to applying for residency in the States. 

The USMLE Step 3 is the Step residents take after they complete their first year of training in order to be able to practice medicine without supervision. Taking Step 3 and passing it prior to applying for residency offers an advantage over AMGs and other IMGs who haven't taken Step 3 because it means that the potential resident doesn't need supervision and the weight of the decisions are on them instead of the hospital. On the certificate the IMG gets from the ECFMG it says "American Board Certified". It's on my husband's and on his family members from Egypt who are also doctors that have also completed the USMLE Steps and their PhD's in the States. 

They've been able to take the American Board Certification back to Egypt without completing the residency training in the States because it means something more there in Egypt and the Arab countries in regards to prestige and pay range. They're already the top of their field as professors of the medical universities, with PhD's from the States, private practices in their field of specialty on the side, in addition to clinical rounds at the hospitals. 

The American Board Certification just adds one more thing to their career. They've taught american medical students in the medical schools in the States, and they're also able to apply for residency in the States. Though that's not as desirable because it's seen as a step down or starting over. When they're at that stage in their career and well established with families of their own and approaching 40 years old then starting over in the States from the bottom up doesn't seem as reasonable. Some of the resident doctors and attending doctors in the States now were taught by them during medical school so it would feel awkward to reverse the roles at this point. Though it's always an option if unrest continues and they need to make a leap. Also some IMGs at this level have the opportunity of skipping residency and applying straight to fellowships for the clinical experience, research, and knowledge, but they'll still have to do the minimum residency requirement in the States if they want to continue to practice medicine in the States.

It is true that there is another board after residency training that we take to be American Board Certified. From my understanding in other countries it's considered a specialty board depending on what you're trained in. So you can be American Board Certified in Internal Medicine after you complete the training from residency and pass the Internal Medicine Boards. Then when applying to UAE you can put American Board Certified in Internal Medicine. We do plan to do a fellowship after residency but the timing on applying for the match in the specialty is different for some of those matches such as Urology and Cardiology.

I see your question was answered about salary for US citizen with US residency. It should be the premium pay based on the supply and demand. From my understanding there are more Indian applications because it's a step up and higher pay for them to move and practice medicine in the UAE while for Westerners it's a pay decrease to move from the States and work in the UAE so there are fewer applications. Though I'm told it's all about how you want to invest. The cost of living may be higher in some parts of the States than in some parts of the UAE and the savings from that and affordable lifestyle can make up for the difference in pay grade.

Hopefully we'll match in the States for residency and not have to move to UAE next year. I was reading in the "How to Find Work" thread that is pinned at the top of this forum that the pay is based on your DNA i.e. Nationality. While my husband says in the field of medicine it's paid on your training. If you've finished the residency in the States you're going to be paid the most. If you finished your medical training in another country you're going to be paid less. If you have the American Board Certification it's seen as something more but not as much as getting and going through the residency training in the States and getting the boards in your specialty of Internal Medicine or Family Medicine. He doesn't know if being recognized as American Board Certified Doctor is seen in the UAE as above getting a Masters in his home country or not, but he knows his education and training in his home country with that counts for something more.

Based on the "DNA i.e. Nationality statement on the pay range" in the pinned thread I am curious if his naturalized US Citizenship will make a difference in the distinction or pay range too, or if they'll still recognize him as an Arab medical graduate with American Board Certification who will make Arab pay instead of Western pay. Does anyone know?


----------



## toitdoctor (Jul 15, 2013)

toitdoctor said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Myself and my wife are planning to move in Dubai for job.
> We have few queries regarding the Dubai :
> ...


Thanks for your valuable information...

Can you please let me know if you have any information for IT related jobs?
or can you forward me some consultants contact for IT related jobs.


----------



## toitdoctor (Jul 15, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Comments in blue...


Thanks for your valuable information...

Can you please let me know if you have any information for IT related jobs?
or can you forward me some consultants contact for IT related jobs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry, it seems I need to make a correction. 

I became concerned about the discrepancy between two figures I mentioned and the figures Steve mentioned since it seemed like a big difference. I asked my husband again to clarify and I realized I must have been confused originally. 

The 120,000 - 150,000 is for an Egyptian Specialist and the up to 600,000 AED figure is for the American Board Certification after residency, doesn't matter their nationality. That also seems to match the 40,000 - 60,000 AED per month figure that Steve mentioned.



zaytoona said:


> Here are the figures I was given by my dh through a doctor friend in Dubai.
> 
> An Egyptian certified doctor will make 60,000 AED a year.
> 
> ...





Stevesolar said:


> Total package including accommodation, schooling, tickets, return flights etc. should equate to around *1,000,000 AED per year for a US Board certified consultant working for a good private hospital in UAE.
> 
> Salary element of that package should be between 40,000 to 60,000 AED per month.*
> 
> ...


----------

